# Sage barista machine not resetting shot amount



## Wixkerman (Jul 26, 2020)

Hello,

So my sage machine has recently stopped changing the amount of coffee it delivers and now always does half a cup. I have tried resetting it and altering it to the normal espresso amount but its not changing.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Russ


----------

